# First Trip In Our Outback!



## zenmike (Mar 3, 2010)

First trip out in our Outback 282FE went really well! Went to Fort Worden State Park in Port Townsend, Washington. Highly recommend this State Park...great views, great history, etc...The Outback was a pleasure to pull and we did not experience any issues. I did make one modification; I installed some fishing rod holders in the basement. I will get picture and post. Since the rig doesn't have much linen space in the bathroom, DW added a nice cloth shoe holder and hung on the door. The rolled towels fit nicely. Good call...Looking forward to our next trip and hope to break out the fishing rods!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Glad you had a good first time trip with the new TT. So many places to see, so little time....
We need Pictures!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats on the first trip out. Sounds like you had a great time, and no issues either!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad you had a good first trip, I know what you are saying about space for towels, good idea with the door hanger.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

